# Spoiler



## Rainbwbrite22 (Jun 23, 2004)

What the heck is with the foam spoiler on my 91 maxima? Can I get that thing painted??


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Rainbwbrite22 said:


> What the heck is with the foam spoiler on my 91 maxima? Can I get that thing painted??


Yes, but the shop will have to put a flex agent in it, so that it will not crack the paint.


----------

